# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Các điều lưu ý khi đi du học thế giới

## Trans24h

Nếu bạn đang có một ước mơ được đi học ở một đất nước mới, bạn nên đọc bài này. Đây là bài viết thu thập những kinh nghiệm du học của du học sinh trên toàn thế giới về cuộc sống học tập của họ tại nước ngoài. Nó có thật sự giống như những thứ mình đang tưởng tượng không? Đây là 9 điều bạn sẽ muốn biết trước khi đi du học.

*Bạn thực sự phải học chăm chỉ*

Đi xe đạp qua đường phố Amsterdam. Nuôi voi ở Đông Nam Á. Học lướt sóng ở Úc. Thật buồn cười khi phần học tập lại là phần đầu tiên bị loại ra khỏi các mơ mộng về cuộc sống du học. Mặc dù 1 số ít chương trình rất có khả năng dễ dàng hơn các lớp học tại trường đại học tại nước bạn, mục đích chính của việc đi du học là tham gia các lớp học tại một tổ chức nước ngoài.

Chỉ vì bạn đang ở một địa điểm khác biệt và thú vị, không có nghĩa là bạn đã giành chiến thắng mà vẫn phải dành hàng giờ để nhồi nhét cho các bài kiểm tra, viết bài và hoàn sang các dự án nhóm. Đi du học không phải là một kỳ nghỉ dài. Bạn vẫn sẽ phải làm việc.



Nếu bạn nghiêm túc muốn cải thiện kỹ năng ngôn ngữ của mình, bạn sẽ cần dành nhiều thời gian để học tập, thực hành và mắc lỗi giống như trong lớp học.

*Xem thêm: [replacer_a]*

*Sốc văn hóa là một điều thực sự*

Bất chấp sự phổ biến của văn hóa Hoa Kỳ trên khắp thế giới, sốc văn hóa là một điều có thật. Ngay cả khi bạn ở một đất nước có nền văn hóa rất giống với Hoa Kỳ hoặc nơi ngôn ngữ bản địa là tiếng Anh, hầu hết sinh viên du học vẫn sẽ có những khoảnh khắc sốc văn hóa.

*Mọi người sẽ có định kiến ​​về bạn*

Người Ý ăn mì ống cả ngày. Ở Pháp, cả ngày trôi qua bằng việc uống rượu. Giống như bạn sẽ mang những định kiến ​​(rất có thể đúng hoặc không đúng) đến điểm đến du học của bạn, những người bạn gặp ở nước ngoài sẽ có những định kiến ​​(có thể đúng hoặc không đúng) về bạn.

*Hẹn hò ở nước ngoài không nên được đánh giá quá cao*

Từ những cảnh cưỡi ngựa nửa đêm trên Vespas đến đi bộ dọc theo bãi biển ở Rio de Janeiro, hẹn hò ở nước ngoài rất có thể là một ảo mộng say đắm. mà trong thực tế, mọi người là con người và chỉ vì vị trí của bạn có thể cảm thấy lãng mạn hơn đối với bạn không có gì đảm bảo rằng bạn sẽ thực sự tìm thấy sự lãng mạn.

Không, nó không sai khi hẹn hò ở nước ngoài, Nhưng bạn có thể muốn suy nghĩ cẩn thận về cách bạn dành thời gian quý báu ở nước ngoài. Đừng đầu tư tất cả năng lượng và thời gian rảnh của bạn vào việc hẹn hò. Dành thời gian của bạn để đi du lịch, kết nối với những người bạn hoặc có những trải nghiệm văn hóa có khả năng có ý nghĩa với bạn về lâu dài hơn là đi vào Tinder.

*Có ít kỳ vọng hơn sẽ dẫn đến trải nghiệm phong phú hơn*

Mặc dù việc nghiên cứu điểm đến của bạn trước thời hạn có khả năng giúp bạn cảm thấy chuẩn bị tốt hơn, tôi đã nhận thấy rằng việc có ít kỳ vọng hơn trước khi đi du học có thể dẫn đến trải nghiệm phong phú hơn.

*Xem thêm: [replacer_a]*

*Những kỷ niệm đẹp nhất đến từ những thứ bất ngờ*

Trước khi tôi đi du học, tôi chắc chắn rằng việc sờ vào một con gấu túi sẽ là kỷ niệm tuyệt nhất trong học kỳ của tôi ở Úc. nhưng mà khi thời gian trôi qua, tôi thấy rằng những ký ức đẹp nhất của tôi thực sự là những khoảnh khắc bất ngờ tôi dành cho những người bạn tôi đã tạo ra, những khoảnh khắc không có cách nào tôi có khả năng dự đoán trước khi tôi bắt đầu trải nghiệm.

Theo dõi những khoảnh khắc này và tận hưởng chúng khi chúng đến! Chụp nhiều ảnh, viết nhật ký, bắt đầu một blog hoặc gửi nhiều bưu thiếp để giúp bạn nhớ những thời điểm này trong tương lai.

*Kinh nghiệm của bạn là tùy thuộc vào bạn*

Cuối cùng,, trải nghiệm du học của bạn như thế nào phụ thuộc vào chính bạn. Bạn một mình kiểm soát số phận của bạn ở nước ngoài. Học tập ở nước ngoài là thời gian của bạn và không ai khác, vì vậy bạn phải quyết định điều gì sẽ mang đến trải nghiệm có ý nghĩa nhất cho bạn, bước ra ngoài vùng thoải mái của bạn và tận hưởng cuộc phiêu lưu của bạn với tiềm năng tối đa của nó!

----------

